# Installazione emerge e pacchetti

## raino

Salve a tutti...vorrei installare gentoo sul mio vecchio PC un p3 500 è possibile in qualche modo scaricare prima tutti i sorgenti e poi fare partire il bootstrap e poi l'emerge system senza che questi si connettano a scaricare???

Spero di essere stao chiaro   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

Puoi usare emerge --fetchonly prima dell'emerge vero e proprio (o del lancio del bootstrap.sh).

Per il bootstrap devi fare:

```
# emerge -f binutils gcc gettext glibc
```

Per emerge system:

```
# emerge -f system
```

Immagino tu sappia gia che col tuo hardware ci potresti mettere giorni a compilare tutto dallo stage1  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Il mio notebook ha avuto un downtime di 5 giorni...  :Wink: 

----------

## raino

Si si lo so   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Grazie della risposta  :Smile: 

Un altra domanda: è possibile interrompere l'installazione che so dopo che è stato fatto il bootstrap, spegnere il pc e reiniziare da li partendo con l'emerge -f system???

----------

## d3vah

Assolutamente si! ma ti consiglio di compilare almeno il kernel cosi almeno il pc parte da solo e non sei costratto a mettere il cd e fare tutte le procedure a mano.

Compili il kernel in modo che fa tutto da solo e poi con calma ti fai emerge system e lui continua li dove era stato interrotto

----------

## cerri

Non ho capito se era questo che intendevi, cmq la cosa migliore da fare e':

Appena hai una connessione:

```
# emerge sync

# emerge -f system
```

La notte... mentre dormi...  :Wink:  

```
 emerge system
```

In questo modo tu dormi, lui lavora... un po' come certe lavatrici  :Very Happy: .

----------

